# KVM-Switch bremst PC aus



## ByeBye 46085 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

seit dem ich ein KVM-Switch (VGA+2*USB) von quip habe ist main PC sowohl im BIOS als auch unter Windows markant langsamer. Es vergehen Minuten bis ich überhaupt zum Booloader (grub) gelange. Auch das einblenden des XP symbols beim booten geht mehrere Minuten. Danach läuft XP meistens gut, nur Graphiklastige Anwendungen (Google Picasa oder Games) sind sehr langsam. Unter Linux habe ich keine Probleme mit dem KVM-Switch oder sie sind mir einfach nicht aufgefallen. Wenn ich Maus, Bildschirm und Tastatur direkt anschliesse habe ich kein Problem und auch mein Laptop funktioniert problemlos mit dem Gerät.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruss Markus


----------

